# Iowa



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*East Central Iowa Beekeepers*
Coralville, IA
http://eastcentraliowabeekeepers.blogspot.com/

*Iowa Honey Producers Association*
Marshalltown, IA
http://www.abuzzaboutbees.com/

*Southeast Iowa Beekeepers*
Mt. Pleasant, IA
http://seiabeekeepers.tripod.com/


----------

